# Looking to branch into Fantasy



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

So I play 40k and have two armies, One chaos who is based off black legion and the other is Dark Angles, Love both armies and I have always been interested in Fantasy and think I want to start getting into it. My problem is the real lack of knowledge about the armies, such as who is current and whos is broken ect. Also have a hard time picking an army, I like the Vampire Counts but as an average painter they seem to me to be a hard army to paint. Also interested in warriors of chaos and the Bretonnians. What Im hoping to find is a solid army the doesn't have an handicap and one that isn't to hard to paint


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Well the white dwarf coming out saturday will be previewing the new warriors of chaos models and codex. So if you want to fresh-start with everyone else, they might be a good starting point. 

Vampire counts skeletons and stuff aren't hard to paint. As a matter of fact, they are easy. Now the mortis engine - that is hard to paint. 

Brettonians are old. Also probably the 2nd least competitive army in fantasy right now. 

VCs and WoC both have/are about to have new 8th ed armybooks. They also emphasize magic and combat - neither of them have any shooting. (WoC more combat heavy, VC more magic). 

As a WoC player I think they are a good starting army to play. Not too hard to paint either, and dedicating units to certain gods lets you make them stand out. 

But the best fantasy armies are currently - lizardmen, high+dark elves, skaven, and maybe daemons. 

Worst are beasts, wood elves and brettonians. 

Welcome to fantasy!


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Very helpful! I really like the Skaven as well but my friend who may also get into fantasy loves them and we woth both enjoy a having different Forces. For WoC I am a fan of straight forward armies, And if VC are all about magic, may not be for me


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Well not all about magic. But like any undead army they really need magic to compete, but then again everyone does. 

VC is big blocks of unbreakable chaff (skeletons) and a few hammer units - grave guard, blood knights, black knights, etc. They have soe good big things though - terrorgheist and mortis engine come to mind. 

WoC are currently all about CC. They have good magic, but win in combat. This basic tactic will probably stay the same with the new book, but as is the general case with GW, the individual units performance will probably change. A lot. 

But all the other 8th ed armybooks have been good but not overly so. So expect the same trend with warriors.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmmm I have a big choice a head of me, love how VC look and like the look of WoC as well


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

That is how I amost got into VC - the terrorgheist, mortis engine, hexwraiths and cairn wraihs looked boss. 

But in the rumors section you can see pics of the new warriors.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

One thing with VC I find is that building an a decent army can be very hard to do. You run out of points very quickly, especially if you want to start using all the cooler models. The same goes with their Lords and Heroes, lots of options which can get really points heavy really quick. But, that is not always a bad thing as it means you have a lot of good options and can play different styles of armies.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I still love the VC army I may have to go WoC, I love how the warriors look and its a core unit! And apparently due to high point costs for WoC I wont have to buy as much  Also are they being given a new Codex? I thought they Recently just got new things


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Yeah. Check the site. The white dwarf comes out tomorrow as do preorders for new WoC.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Im still cant pick lol, I watched Battle reports for both and its so hard to pick, I do like how it would be cheaper to buy WoC though lol


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well now I'm also interested I'm the HE's due to offeres I have been given and I do think magic is kinda cool and they seem magic heavy. Are there any good books I can check out to see if they can keep my attention with their lore rather then look?


----------

